# aurora blue chrome



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

has any one ever seen these aurora thunderjet cars in blue chrome?
I can tell you that they are not cigarbox or candy color bodies.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have seen the Cobra GT in that chrome blue before. Not sure about the Jag...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Both of these in blue are available on the Bay currently ( not mine )...They look the same as these to me.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

TUFFONE said:


> Both of these in blue are available on the Bay currently ( not mine )...They look the same as these to me.


where??


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The copy of Bob Beers' book that I have lists a plated blue Cobra coupe, but not a plated blue XKE. Possibly the second edition of the book has the Jag. If the blue plated version of the Jag was not a production item it is probable that it was part of a batch of test shots. Visitors to the Aurora plant on Long Island could buy things of that sort.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, I grew up a bike ride from the WH, LI Aurora Factory. The weekend dumpster divers routinely sold cars, chassis & parts in school lunch room for a nickel each. I certainly wish I had known at the time for Factory tours. I was a frequent visitor to the Aurora Model Car Raceway located East of the Factory. If anyone has articles, info or pics of the Raceway, PLEASE POST!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Cobra GT ( that looks to have had some home headlight surgery ) at 263423668114...Jaguar at 263420324690...I don't know if these are painted or plated...Didn't think about that...


----------



## JimDouglasJr (Jul 1, 2018)

Keep in mind, some of what Bob reports is well thought speculation. No doubt he's an absolute authority, but there's plenty of unexplained and unknowns out there. 
Back in the day, they didn't think about what their test runs would be worth 40+ years later. 
I wish I'd have been dumpster diving there. Zillions of parts and rejected lots would have still been enough to build perfectly good cars. 

Anyway, an example right here of best-guessing. Bob speculates in another thread that the tan marbled pit cases would have been the result of color changeovers. Not so. Two slightly different color tan pellets would have been used. Colors remain mostly true in that process, so marbling with another color, like black or red, would be really obvious. 
Marbling was popular. Perhaps a better explanation would have been accepting off color pellet lots for a discounted price.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

TUFFONE said:


> The pictures and discussion were about vintage Aurora thunderjets, not the later JL Thunderjet 500 cars.



:frown2:


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Aurora made Candy Colored cars in painted and plated versions.
3 Painted colors were released on 6 cars first.
Then 6 plated colors were released later.
The painted care were getting chipped and scraped up too fast.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The pictures and discussion were about vintage Aurora thunderjets, not the later JL Thunderjet 500 cars.


----------

